# Hashi's & sleepless nights



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

I was wondering if anybody experience sleepless nights. I do not have trouble falling asleep, but I would only sleep for like 4-5 hours. Then I can't go back to sleep at all or it hard for me to go back to sleep. :indifferent0023:

I have included my blood work from October. I am going to get blood work done next week. I am currently on 90mcg of Armour.

As of 10/30

TSH 1.75 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T-3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T-4 .94 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

Thanks for any feedback!! Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody experience sleepless nights. I do not have trouble falling asleep, but I would only sleep for like 4-5 hours. Then I can't go back to sleep at all or it hard for me to go back to sleep. :indifferent0023:
> 
> ...


Most of us feel best and sleep better (and dream too) w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the Free T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab. Yours is not even mid-range.

Were you on 90 mg. of Armour when the Oct. labs were taken?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, when I had a thyroid I could fall asleep early, but never stayed asleep for long and had trouble getting "deep" sleep.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Most of us feel best and sleep better (and dream too) w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the Free T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab. Yours is not even mid-range.
> 
> Were you on 90 mg. of Armour when the Oct. labs were taken?


Yes, I was/still am on the 90 of Armour.

My endo is really good. I told her that I wanted to get my TSH down to 1.0 or below. And she said that she is glad that she told me that, now we can working on getting there.

I think she is just waiting to see my blood work results.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You are definitely still hypo, so it's not surprising you're having symptoms like trouble sleeping. When I'm hypo, I wake up almost every 2-3 hours so I never feel fully rested, and I never seem to dream. I'm currently hyper and still not able to sleep much but I'm having crazy vivid dreams and nightmares. I can't decide which is worse!


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

jenny v said:


> You are definitely still hypo, so it's not surprising you're having symptoms like trouble sleeping. When I'm hypo, I wake up almost every 2-3 hours so I never feel fully rested, and I never seem to dream. I'm currently hyper and still not able to sleep much but I'm having crazy vivid dreams and nightmares. I can't decide which is worse!


I am glad that I am not the only one!! PHEW. I do have crazy dreams and nightmares as well.


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Right now my FT4 is 0.8 LOW....due to overmedication of methimazole and my sleep is horrible. Like Jenny I sleep 2-3 hours at a time and wake up feeling absolutely exhausted and drugged. Not good. Unfortunately if my dosage is changed by more than a sliver at a time my hyper symptoms surge so even if my endo was willing I can't just halve my dosage.

Eacraz, I hope you can get that FT4 up and feel better soon. The nightmares can be due to a beta-blocker if you are on one.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't assume it's caused by thyroid.

Close your eyes and think back to when the first "can't fall back to sleep" night occurred.

Now, think a week further back. What went on in your life......... Could be it's troubling you at a preconscious level.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

This sounds weird but here goes, I read that when you have adrnal/thryoid problems the when you put your head down flat on the pillow then there is a bit of a surge to the Brain and you start to wake up, (I know how nutty that sounds but hey, I didnt invent this ) Strangely,though, this is exactly whats happened to me, and I always fell asleep as soon as I hit the pillow, pre hypo Thryoid meds. but if Im watching TV and propped up on the Lounge I'm asleep in seconds.
h
Helps if I go to bed early though, seems easier to drop off before 3am.Think its something to do with the Cortisol cycle, nothing to do with how tired you are it seems.


----------

